# Happy Thanksgiving



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

To all my friends here in the forum and your families, my wishes for a Happy Thanksgiving. Even if you are in a country that doesn't celebrate this American holiday, as golfers, thus people with some free time and physical ability to play the greatest game in the world, may we all find much to be thankful for as we start the holiday season. I wish you all well...

Tomorrow night at some ridiculous hour like 2 AM, my wife and I are going to pile in the car with clothes and coolers of food and start a 12 hour drive to north Carolina so we can spend Thanksgiving with my daughter, her husband and our grandchildren... and his parents... and his sister and her husband... and our two nephews... and probably a few of the neighbors... Let me know if any of you are invited. It wouldn't surprise me!

Come to think of it, is anyone in the Raleigh, NC area? The kids live in Cary.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Sounds like quite a trip you have planned there Dennis, drive safe and have a good time.

Are you packing your golf clubs or have they been deemed unnecessary for this trip?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Definitely unneeded for this trip. It's somewhat cold there, at least by my standards, so I'll be taking a guitar, but no golf clubs.

As an alumnus of the University of North Carolina, my son-in-law gets some discounts to play their university golf course. We keep talking about him taking me there one of these days, but we haven't managed it yet. Just from what I've seen driving around it, it looks like a beautiful course.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Have a safe trip and a wonderful Thanksgiving. 

I will be spending the week cleaning up the yard for the last time (leaves, gutters any left over debris) and then setting up the decorations for the other big holiday coming up. 

My in-Laws do all of the dinner preperations and they are close to home so I look forward to a bit of relaxation and a chance to get outside. Oh and lots of mashed potatos.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks like a golf day to me! 

I only get off 6 holidays a year, so I use every one to my best advantage.

Golf, turkey, football, beer... going to be a good day/night.

Unfortunately, this upcoming weekend I have a massive amount of work to do in the yard... I'm in the process of re-landscaping, so I have somre more dirt/grass to move, and then add more landscape rock. Then I have to finish building a dining room table top for a poker table I had built for a friend, so I have a few hours of sanding/staining ahead of me.... to top it all off, the fiance is 36 weeks pregnant, and ready to POP any day now. Could be an interesting weekend... we'll see.

Happy Thanksgiving to you guys, albeit a few days early.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

ghost said:


> to top it all off, the fiance is 36 weeks pregnant, and ready to POP any day now. Could be an interesting weekend... we'll see.


And she still lets you near a golf course  

Could be a rather busy week ahead of you 

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Have a safe trip and have a great thanksgiving


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

im probably ignorant, but which day is thankgivings on? 

oh, and happy holidays to all you americans


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> im probably ignorant, but which day is thankgivings on?
> 
> oh, and happy holidays to all you americans


4th Thursday of November.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

ghost said:


> 4th Thursday of November.


erm... its the 20th today.

am i missing something?


----------

